# need a good specialist



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi, I live in Ontario, Canada. Does anyone from here know of a good specialist in the Toronto area for IBS?


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Darice- Sorry nobody responded to you..and I live in Michigan.Have had varying degrees of success with GI specialists. (gone to 3) Guess we have to see them..and I wish you luck, but don't know of anybody in your area.It it's your first visit, my advice is write down your issues, don't be shy about telling them how your problem effects your life, and don't let them rush you. Read from your list if you have to.Good luckJeanne


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Darice, sorry, just saw your message. I actually asked the same question last week and Jeffrey Roberts (founder of the site) recommended that any of the following doctors would be excellentr. Jan IrvineSt. Michael's HospitalDr. Jeffrey BakerSt. Michael's HospitalDr. Lawrence CohenSunnybrook Women's Health SciencesI'm going to my doctor this week to ask for a referral to one of them. Hope this helps a little!


----------

